
The Ugly Truth About Blockchain Applications - demianbrener
https://medium.com/zeppelin-blog/the-ugly-truth-about-blockchain-applications-73e55cad9582
======
KevinEldon
Good job Demian, I love the fact that you're also coming up with a solution!

~~~
demianbrener
Thanks Kevin! If you are into blockchain development, come join us:
[https://zeppelin-slackin.herokuapp.com/](https://zeppelin-
slackin.herokuapp.com/)

